# String quartett: 2 Scherzi in c-minor



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi, for my string quartett I wrote 20 years ago this Scherzo, which has the character of an horse ride with a development part at 0:36 which I am very fond of and a lovely Trio:

www.gerdprengel.de/Scherzo_for_stringquartett.mp3
www.gerdprengel.de/Scherzo_for_stringquartett.pdf

Later on I replaced this Scherzo with another (this one on a short Beethoven sketch for an unfished quintett). Which one do you like better?

http://gerdprengel.de/WoO62_3.mp3
http://gerdprengel.de/WoO62-3.pdf

Gerd


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

First one reminds me of 'Pirates of Caribbean" and it seems more solid and interesting than the 2nd one which is also pretty cool.


----------

